# My Kaspersky detects Dangerous Objects Multi Generic. What does it mean?



## Crossetos (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello. I have a question to my Kaspersky Antivirus. It shows me (sometimes) that Dangerous Object Multi.Generic is on my PC. What does it mean? Is it so dangerous or just a System mistake? I have Windows 8.
I found by bleepingcomputer.com an advise to make a scan with malwarebytes programm. A german site virus-entferner writes that it is better to use 2 different scanners: UDSANGEROUS OBJECT MULTI GENERIC ENTFERNEN - VIRUS ENTFERNEN MIT VIRUS-ENTFERNER For example PC Health advisor and Stopzilla scanner. What is the best way to find and delete this virus? Or may be it is not so dangerous?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Crosstos,

Welcome to TSF. 
If you suspect you have malware on your PC/Laptop these are the steps you need to go through.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

